# Bottle mouth hits at 33ft



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I'm no Bill or Darrel, but was happy with landing 4x 9mm leadies throught the mouth of this bottle at 33ft.... and im certain I had. at. least 1 bounce out if not 2 lol, oh well along with a chrony now I need a high speed camera lol....cheers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's nice shooting man, love the idea too, a target and catch box all in one


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nice one mate,pukka shooting


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers mate, about time we arranged a swap hey? I'm only a pm away!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice shooting Ben









I like using this size bottle tho makes me look like a sharpshooter as I get 10/10 at 50 feet


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Cheers mate, about time we arranged a swap hey? I'm only a pm away!


is that for hwark or me matey


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I think that's for you bloke. Ben and I are already playing you show me yours if I'll show you mine


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You!....marcus....you, im going.to bed now pm me bro...


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I think that's for you bloke. Ben and I are already playing you show me yours if I'll show you mine


oh a 3 way show an tell ,different lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that's good shooting and even hitting around the mouth of the bottle is good shooting. I don't try that very much but I should give it a go. That is one good looking frame your shooting with. Can you get the dog to keep a set of goggles on while your shooting?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

nice shooting mate 
very immpressed.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

dgui said:


> Now that's good shooting and even hitting around the mouth of the bottle is good shooting. I don't try that very much but I should give it a go. That is one good looking frame your shooting with. Can you get the dog to keep a set of goggles on while your shooting?


Lol yea think I need horse goggles though...cheers


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome shooting


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting,you'll be cutting cards in half next thing you know!!


----------

